# 650L or smaller oil tank



## Mavicat (26 Jun 2011)

Hi there anybody,

I am in the process of building a new shed out the back of my small town backyard & space is like gold. The oil tank I have is a 1000litre & I would like to factor it into the building. Seeing as in the past two years with the cost of oil, all I would ever get in any one delivery would be max 500 litres, which means the tank is only ever half full.
I have been trailing the internet for a smaller tank, 650 litres or less & they seem to be like hens' teeth & any that I have come across are asking 700 sterling exclud vat.
Does anybody know of where I might be able to source a smaller oil tank or even to be able to trade in my current one which is only 5 years old & in perfect condition.

Thanks


----------



## DGOBS (26 Jun 2011)

What do you mean factoring it into the building?
Internal tanks have very specific fire and containment requirements
that would need to be satisfied for insurance and building regulation purposes
(BS5410 part 1)


----------



## seantheman (26 Jun 2011)

The company i work for buy their tanks from here [broken link removed].Should cost ye around €280 Vat inc


----------



## Shane007 (27 Jun 2011)

Mavicat said:


> The oil tank I have is a 1000litre & I would like to factor it into the building.


 
+1 DGOBS

Also if the oil tank is fitted internally, then it must also be bunded by law.


----------



## DGOBS (28 Jun 2011)

Hi Shane, thats what I meant by 'containment' as in secondary (bunding)


----------

